# best beginner aquatic plants?



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

hey guys, I'm setting up a 30 gallon planted tank, and I'm wandering what plants I should get. I think I am going to order them off of aquariumplants.com just because my LFS doesnt have a huge selection. My tank specs are as follows: 36" x 12" x 16" dimensions. using sea-chem flourite as base substrate. Like 1.8 watts per gallon (36" 30 watt strip along with a modified 10 gallon light hood with 2x 13 watt fluorescent bulbs). Have a tetra whisper ex-45 hang on back filter. Using DIY CO2 in my 20g right now. So far all I have done on the 30g is clean it and set up the hard-scape which is just flourite and some sweet lookin rocks I got from our local river. I would post a picture along with this, but I have no idea how to put one on here lol. So will you "experts" help me out with choosing my plants please??? I think I want some crypts, anubias, java fern, and dwarf hairgrass but other than that I have no idea. Well any reply and help is much appreciated! Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I started my planted tank journeys with some super easy plants. I'd recommend a variation of Anubias...as well as Java Ferns. These plants are low-light, and relatively forgiving for a beginner.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

This sounds like my old setup! I had really good luck with Amazon swords, and Echinodorus tenellus, but I think most swords are perfect for beginners tanks. Anubias and Java ferns are super easy, and great plants. Dwarf hairgrass is also a very easy foreground plant, as are all the Marsilea species.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a bunch of pygmy chain swords (or they might be echinodorus tenellus) for sale if you'd like some. I'm currently growing them successfully in a tank with no co2 or ferts. They are $.50/ea. 

Send me a pm if you're interested.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i really like crypts, wendtii will do for you! the sword might eventually get too tall for your tank though. i have really good luck with blixa aubertii in my tank with no co2. im not very good with stems, but anubias and crypts do really really well in my tank. hope that helped some, and look forward to some pics


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Great suggestions. I just got done ordering my plants off of aquariumplants.com (we'll see how good their service is). I used my moms debit card so I was limited to fifty bucks. This is what I got:2x green crypt wendtii, 1x bronze crypt wendtii, 2x anubias barteri v. nana, 2x java fern, and 3x dwarf hairgrass. I also have 2 undulated crypts and a melon sword that I will move over from my 20g. Here is what I'm working with- http://s1045.photobucket.com/albums/b455/ryan10517/stuff/?action=view&current=Picture087.jpg 
My plants should be here this Wednesday, so I guess I'll upload more pics accordingly. I'm still not 100% on the placement of all these plants so it would be awesome if you guys could help me with that also. I'm still debating on whether or not to add a top layer of just plain gravel (don't have enough money to buy more sea-chem flourite) go give it a little more depth. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------

